# Health Insurance



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me..............Is the health insurance offered by most companies there fairly standard? If not what are the major differences? Does it typically include Vision and Dental and Prescription coverage? We will be there with my son (16) and have 2 daughters (20 & 18) who will be visiting throughout the year. The offered medical coverage will cover us and my son. Are we covered where ever we travel to? Will we be covered when we visit back in the states? We'll be getting private coverage for our 2 daughters.
Thanks again for the help!
Can't wait to get there!
Cara

ALSO---is there a waiting period or will it kick in at the start of employment?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
not sure how it is in other companies/programs but I believe it is fairly standard as the US/Canada part is generally fairly expensive compared to the rest. Our coverage is worldwide, except Canada/US. Since I am not American and do not travel to often to either of these countries, that is not an issue. If we plan to travel to the US/Canada on holidays then I will just buy an insurance for the applicable time period. Should I need to travel on business to the US/Canada the company will pick up the bill for insurance. 

Hope that helps at least a bit.

Regards
Lenochka


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Any American's in Dubai who can give me some insight as to what they do about health Insurance when traveling home? How do you go about buying health insurance for the purpose of short travel to a particular country? 
Cara


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba may be able to steer you in the right direction for insurance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NJcara

The plans offered vary hugely! Some simply provide cover for emergencies and in-patient treatment, whereas others will cover everything from general doctors appointment, all in-patient & out-patient treatment, dental, wellness benefits, terminal illness benefit, HRT, organ transplant, home nursing, maternity costs, legal expenses, evacuation, repatriation etc.

The cost will vary dependent of what is included, maximum benefits and area of cover. Including the USA significantly increases the cost of premiums as medical treatment there is so expensive. Many of the better plans include non-elective (i.e. emergency) treatment for trips to the US as standard.

Plans usually start as soon as employment commences, BUT most exclude pre-existing conditions. That is, any condition for which you have sought treatment or have suffered in the previous 24 months. There are a handful of company sponsored plans that don't have this restriction.

I hope that helps. Please send me a PM if you want professional advice as I provide advice on these plans on a regular basis. (I am an independent financial adviser.)


-


----------

